

"Trouble Paying Your Malware Ransom? Crooks Launch 'Customer Service' Site" - anjalimullanyny
http://www.dailyfinance.com/2013/11/14/trouble-paying-your-malware-ransom-crooks-launch-customer-serv/

======
anjalimullanyny
""These guys have some big cojones," said security expert Brian Krebs, who
writes the KrebsOnSecurity blog."

